# Topics > Related topics > Stores >  SmartCart, intelligent shopping trolley. IMAGR Limited, Auckland, New Zealand and Osaka, Japan

## Airicist

Developer - IMAGR Limited

----------


## Airicist

Introducing SmartCart: William Chomley
August 7, 2019




> When was IMAGR founded? Who are our target audience? And where will SmartCart be in the coming future?

----------


## Airicist

Article "NZ on the grab-and-go back foot as Japan grabs our cashierless technology"

by Maria Slade
October 15, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Imagr Pushes its Smart Cart Cashierless Checkout to the APAC Region"

by Chris Albrecht
January 14, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Imagr: London Pop up June - July, 2021

Jul 1, 2021

----------

